# impartició



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. ¿Vosaltres diríeu que la paraula "impartició", per exemple "la impartició" de classes, és acceptable en català? ¿Coneixeu alguna alternativa?


----------



## jazyk

Impartició no apareix en el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana. Creus que es podria emprar distribució?


----------



## Cecilio

jazyk said:


> Impartició no apareix en el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana. Creus que es podria emprar distribució?



Jo em referisc més bé a l'acció d'impartir o donar classes. Jo he sentit paraules com aquesta en l'àmbit educatiu. La qüestió és: ¿Quin seria el substantiu corresponent al verb "impartir"? Sembla que en castellà la paraula "impartición" està recollida als diccionaris.


----------



## jazyk

I _administració_?


----------



## Samaruc

Salut companys,

Al Trobat sí que hi apareix:

_impartició

f. Acció o efecte de repartir o comunicar. _​
Au!


----------



## jazyk

Llavors està resolta la qüestió. Tots podem anar a casa.


----------



## ampurdan

A mi em sona millor "impartiment", però no l'he trobat a cap diccionari, ni tan sols al Corpus de l'IEC...


----------



## Xerinola

Ei HOLa!
Jo abans de llegir el post de l'Ampurdan també he pensat que em sonava millor "Impartiment"!

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Potser vosaltres ja ho heu fet, però us ho comento igualment: he fet una petita recerca amb el google amb les paraules "impartició" i "impartiment" i diverses universitats catalanes i valencianes i, tot i que surten resultats amb totes dues, "impartició" és la més utilitzada per totes (i amb molt d'avantatge).

No sé si et servirà, Cecilio.

Bona nit!


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Potser vosaltres ja ho heu fet, però us ho comento igualment: he fet una petita recerca amb el google amb les paraules "impartició" i "impartiment" i diverses universitats catalanes i valencianes i, tot i que surten resultats amb totes dues, "impartició" és la més utilitzada per totes (i amb molt d'avantatge).
> 
> No sé si et servirà, Cecilio.
> 
> Bona nit!



I tant que em serveix! Moltes gràcies a tots pels vostres posts tan encertats!


----------



## xavier.m

Aquí teniu la resposta d'Optimot (Generlitat de Catalunya) a aquesta qüestió:
*
impartició* (no hi ha cap entrada per _impartiment_)
El nom _impartició _està ben format des del punt de vista lingüístic, a partir del verb _impartir _i del sufix _-ció_, i expressa el significat d''acció i efecte d'impartir'. Per exemple:

_L'ONG col·labora en la impartició d'un curs sobre cooperació a Estocolm._
_Període d'impartició i horaris_ (apartat de la web d'una assignatura)
_L'idioma d'impartició del màster serà el català._

Ref.: Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana

Espero que sigui d'ajuda!


----------

